# THV Argus



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone know the fate of the former Trinity House vessel 'Argus' which was based in Holyhead throughout the 70's? Was she sold for scrap or did she go to further service?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Peter,

THV Argus was built by Ferguson Bros, Port Glasgow in 1948 and was broken up at Briton Ferry in 1974.

Mr-Tomcat has a photograph of her and her tender *here*, *here* and *here*.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Ray

Thanks....another 'tick in the memory box'

Peter(Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

You are welcome Peter. (Thumb)


----------



## balderdash (Mar 13, 2008)

*THV Argus - an early memory*

I just came across this forum while searching for photos of Holyhead. My father worked on the THV Argus from Holyhead. I lived in Holyhead until roughly the age of three. Strangely, I have a very clear memory of being on the bridge -of course I didnt know the name of the ship or anything else about it - but a clear visual picture non the less.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Croeso - there are a few of us here from the town. I note this is your first post - welcome aboard and anything you want to know about ships etc, someone on here will be able to point you in that direction - or tell you!

Jonty


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

balderdash,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey! 
I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## davidtoghill (May 8, 2013)

*Argus and me*

I was born in1948 the same time as the Argus.I served on her as pantry boy when I left County school at15 in 1963. I left in 1964 to join the Royal navy.

THV Argus was built by Ferguson Bros, Port Glasgow in 1948 and was broken up at Briton Ferry in 1974.

Mr-Tomcat has a photograph of her and her tender *here*, *here* and *here*.[/QUOTE]


----------



## davidtoghill (May 8, 2013)

*david*



Gulpers said:


> balderdash,
> 
> A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey!
> I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


Thank you,I am still looking for a good photo of Argus and her crew of '64.


----------



## davidtoghill (May 8, 2013)

*david*



ddraigmor said:


> Croeso - there are a few of us here from the town. I note this is your first post - welcome aboard and anything you want to know about ships etc, someone on here will be able to point you in that direction - or tell you!
> 
> Jonty


Thank you Jonty


----------

